# si fecero eleggere papa



## arthurlee

Ciao a tutti,

traducendo un testo spagnolo mi è venuto un dubbio che, a forza di pensarci, non riesco più a risolvere...

"_Due dei cinque cardinali che non si lasciarono comprare, peraltro, si fecero eleggere *papa *a loro volta_" (= corrompendo a loro volta altri cardinali).

A me pare che in questo caso funzioni bene il singolare ("_si fecero eleggere *papi*_" mi suona parecchio strano), ma dal momento che nell'originale spagnolo "papa" è declinato al plurale ho cominciato ad arrovellarmi sulla frase e devo ammettere di non essere più tanto sicuro della mia scelta.

Qualche parere? Grazie!


----------



## Necsus

Be', a parte un periodo storico particolare, direi che il papa può essere uno solo...


----------



## arthurlee

Sì, naturalmente  
Ma qui l'autore intende dire che, in due momenti distinti e successivi, dei cardinali che *non *si erano fatti corrompere durante il conclave A, *due *sono stati quelli che *hanno* corrotto i conclavi B e C per farsi eleggere a loro volta al soglio pontificio...


----------



## Fidest

Per quanto ne so non esiste la parola papa al plurale sebbene in passato vi siano stati due "papa" contemporaneamente.


----------



## arthurlee

Fidest said:


> Per quanto ne so non esiste la parola papa al plurale sebbene in passato vi siano stati due "papa" contemporaneamente.



Be', certo che esiste, altrimenti non nutrirei questo dubbio 

Dal vocabolario Treccani:
*papa1* s. m. [lat. _papa_, dal gr. πάπας (o πάππας) «padre»] *(pl. -**i). *


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Certo, Art.

Se andiamo per analogia, partendo da "... due miei avi furono nominati vescovi", mi verrebbe da pensare che il plurale di "papa" sia una scelta ragionevole.

GS


----------



## arthurlee

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Certo, Art.
> 
> Se andiamo per analogia, partendo da "... due miei avi furono nominati vescovi", mi verrebbe da pensare che il plurale di "papa" sia una scelta ragionevole.
> 
> GS


La tua logica mi sembra ineccepibile 

Grazie per l'aiuto e alla prossima.


----------



## ElFrikiChino

Io rimarrei sul singolare. Come già detto, ci possono essere più cardinali contemporaneamente, ma un solo papa. Ho provato a pensare la stessa frase con presidente della repubblica invece di papa e mi viene più naturale il plurale, ma con papa no.


EFC


----------



## arthurlee

Effettivamente, ripensandoci...

Forse il ragionamento può filare se partiamo dall'idea che il papa è il vescovo di Roma: diremmo che Wojtyla e Ratzinger sono stati eletti "_vescovi di Roma_"? Credo di no. Un esempio analogo potrebbe essere con "primo ministro": personalmente mi verrebbe spontaneo dire "_X e Y sono stati eletti Primo ministro_", non "_primi ministri_"... Quindi forse è meglio restare sul singolare, come avevo pensato inizialmente


----------



## longplay

Credo che GS abbia ragione, però : "vivere da papi" è come "vivere da papa", per esempio.


----------



## Necsus

Mi ripeto, non possono essere eletti due papi contemporaneamente, ed è per tale motivo che a mio avviso si evita il plurale del titolo in costruzioni che potrebbero suggerire una simile idea, e questo al di là del contesto. Si dirà quindi "tutti i pap*i* eletti nel secolo scorso", ma "tutti coloro che sono stati eletti pap*a* nel secolo scorso". Per vescovi, cardinali & co il problema ovviamente non si pone.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, ElFri.

Hai ragione quando dici "ci possono essere più cardinali contemporaneamente, ma _un solo papa_". Io aggiungo: " ...alla volta".  

GS


----------



## longplay

arthurlee said:


> Sì, naturalmente
> Ma qui l'autore intende dire che, in due momenti distinti e successivi, dei cardinali che *non *si erano fatti corrompere durante il conclave A, *due *sono stati quelli che *hanno* corrotto i conclavi B e C per farsi eleggere a loro volta al soglio pontificio...


Se il testo non deve essere decifrato, come fatto da Arthur, mi scuso, ma non vedo differenza tra "papa" e "papi". Ci vorrebbe la conferma, ma ormai...


----------



## francisgranada

Penso che grammaticalmente entrambe le possibilità siano accettabili, visto che si tratta piuttosto d'un dilemma logico e non tanto linguistico. Io la frase in questione, prendendo in considerazione l'unicità del titolo/funzione papale, la interpreto più o meno nel senso che "ciascuno dei due cardinali si fece eleggere papa a sua volta", o forse in altre parole "i due cardinali si fecero eleggere '_in funzione di papa' _a loro volta". Quindi personalmente preferirei il singolare. 

Sono anche d'accordo con Necsus: 


> .... a mio avviso si evita il plurale del titolo in costruzioni che potrebbero suggerire una simile idea ...


Tra l'atro, per esempio, c'erano anche due papi contemporaneamente (papa e antipapa) ... che evidentemente non è il nostro caso.


----------



## longplay

Francis, no, non è il nostro caso, hai ragione: i due cardinali corruppero necessariamente due 'conclave' diversi, non uno solo ( che, poi,li avrebbe eletti papa
entrambi , 'in contemporanea')


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao, LP. Vedi, anche tu dici "... che, poi, li avrebbe eletti _papa ..._" e non_ papi_. Mi pare che dietro la tua scelta sia la stessa "logica" che ho tentato di esprimere nel mio post precedente. Ripeto, non mi pare sbagliato neanche il plurale, ma _qui _preferirei il singolare. 

(Ho provato a tradurre la frase in questione in altre lingue, incluso quella mia materna, ed il risultato è lo stesso, cioè secondo me non si tratta d'un dilemma specificamente italiano).


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Caro long,
spero ardentemente che quando hai scritto "...i due cardinali corruppero necessariamente due 'conclave' diversi, non uno solo ..." tu abbia commesso un umanissimo errore di battitura (typo). Lunedì mi aspetta una settimana dura: l'idea di affrontarla avendo appena appreso che "conclave" è invariabile potrebbe avere un'influenza nefasta su tutte le mie azioni.

GS


----------



## longplay

E'tra virgolette...non per un caso: pensavo si potesse capire. Buon lavoro!

Solo per divertimento e consolazione: www.blia.it/enci/22416.htm  !!!


----------

